# Need help with Netgear N300 USB adapter



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 18, 2011)

I built a system for a friend and he uses an N300 adapter. He did not bring it with him though so I was SOL at the time of install. I am working on it tonight but would like some assistance in making it work "native." The alternative would be to tell me good wifi n adapters including pci - usb.   He is running Ubuntu 10.10 x64.


----------

